# The possible cure for IBS



## oddsingh (Apr 22, 2016)

Good day to all of you. 
I have suffered from IBS for a long time. I have also suffered from gluten and wheat allergies for also the same period as well as cysts in one of my overies and endometriosis. what do these have in common?

The commonality here is the food i used to eat and in what portions. But i can tell you I HAVE FOUND A CURE. well a series of things that has cured me from this pain as well as healing my body.

Let me take you through the steps

1) Juice everything (why because there is damage to the colon and as such there is sensivity and irritation that can occur if you eat solid food too often.

2) Do not eat gut irrating foods ( again due to the sensitivity to certain foods)

3) Give up diary and milk based products as well as most meats (causes allergies in some people without them even knowing it)

4) DRINK LOTS OF FILTERED WATER ( four glasses as soon as you wake up and the rest of the day a glass of water per hour till you get to a total of 8-12. I do not have to stress why here. It very important for life)

5) Stop the consumption of artifical foods, junk food, and snacks. ( If you cannot pronounce the name of the ingreadients and you cannot catch it in the ocean or pick it from a tree then it should not be inside your body)

6) EXERCISE EVERY DAY (I believe this works because as the body moves the muscles are strengthened and thus the bowels are positively affected)

7) De-stress very often ( stress has a tendency to manifest itself as ailments often so do not stress your self)

8) Get enough rest and exercise before going to bed

9) Have a warm cup of tea

10) Never stop believing that you will get better (the power of a positive mind)

Please print and take this advice. I have done it and after a life of pain (almost 25 years) I AM TOTALLY PAIN FREE. If you need further help you can email me at [email protected] Stay strong.


----------



## selfcarejourney (Dec 16, 2015)

This is so lovely! thanks for posting x


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

oddsingh said:


> Good day to all of you.
> I have suffered from IBS for a long time. I have also suffered from gluten and wheat allergies for also the same period as well as cysts in one of my overies and endometriosis. what do these have in common?
> 
> The commonality here is the food i used to eat and in what portions. But i can tell you I HAVE FOUND A CURE. well a series of things that has cured me from this pain as well as healing my body.
> ...


hi, can I take a natural pill (with fruits and herbs like papaya, and aloe ), instead of the juice?


----------



## Luckyjfl (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for that advice , Oddsingh. I must admit, I have not got a clue what I am eating wrongly. I do have an appointment with the Doc tomorrow. I tried putting my eating habbits on here to get a bit of advice off people who might know if I am eating the wrong food. but alas I never got one reply. I do how ever like reading all the stories on the forum. Tomorrow I might ask the Doc about Nutrisionista and why I keep getting a hoarse throat and stuff caught in my gullet. I know I have the flaming IBS because of the other stomach problems. It does get you down, especially when you cannot make arrangements in advance to go some where, because of it. Ah well, I wish you the best of luck in the future, my Friend.


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

luckyjfl



Luckyjfl said:


> Thanks for that advice , Oddsingh. I must admit, I have not got a clue what I am eating wrongly. I do have an appointment with the Doc tomorrow. I tried putting my eating habbits on here to get a bit of advice off people who might know if I am eating the wrong food. but alas I never got one reply. I do how ever like reading all the stories on the forum. Tomorrow I might ask the Doc about Nutrisionista and why I keep getting a hoarse throat and stuff caught in my gullet. I know I have the flaming IBS because of the other stomach problems. It does get you down, especially when you cannot make arrangements in advance to go some where, because of it. Ah well, I wish you the best of luck in the future, my Friend.


may you beat whatever is making you feel ill.... i myself is having an ongoing herbal treatment for my stomach issues..we'll be waiting for your results..i might be able to share the herbs that i am also taking.All the best!


----------

